# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  10 самых удивительных растений Земли

## Vanya

1. *Вельвичия удивительная (Welwitschia mirabilis) 
Возраст этого пустынного дерева-карлика может достигать 2000 лет.
Из короткого пенькообразного ствола растения в обе стороны отходят два огромных листа, 
которые по мере роста продольно разрываются на ленты, а кончики отсыхают. 
Возраст этих гигантских листьев равен возрасту дерева. Листья постоянно растут от основания, а кончики отмирают. 
В отдельных случая длинна листьев может достигать 8 метров, а длина 1,8 метров.*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
2. *Раффлезия (Rafflesia)
Раффлезия - род удивительных растений, паразитирующих в основном на лианах. Представители рода Раффлезия не образуют листьев, стеблей и корней, проводя большую часть своего жизненного цикла в тканях растения-хозяина. Растение выделяется огромными размерами цветов, размеры которых могут превышать в диаметре 1 метр, а вес более 10 килограмм. Скопления этих цветов напоминают, какие-то инопланетные образования. Только насладиться ароматом этих цветков не удастся. "Аромат" этих цветков похож на запах тухлого мяса. Этот запах, как магнитом, притягивает основных опылителей растения - мух. Цветовая гамма цветка тоже "до боли" напоминает огромный кусок мяса с хрящами и прожилками.*


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
3. *Аморфофаллус (Amorphophallus)
Род Аморфофаллус, также как и род Раффлезия славится своим "тонким ароматом" разлагающейся плоти. Запах, исходящий от цветка ужасен. Без противогаза любоваться аморфофаллусом способны немногие. Цветок большинства представителей этого рода огромен в размерах (Особенно у представленного на фото вида Amorphophallus titanum) и может достигать высоты 2,5 метра при диаметре 1,5 метра. Во многих восточных странах клубни этого растения используются при приготовлении различных кулинарных блюд и лекарств.*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
4. *Опунция Биджелоу (Opuntia bigelovii)
Опунция Биджелоу, наверное, один из самых удивительных видов рода Опунция семейства Кактусовых. Фотография, представленная выше сделана в Калифорнийском национальном парке Joshua–Tree. На фотографии весь пустынный ландшафт до горизонта покрыт удивительными пушистыми кактусами, высотой до двух метров. В лучах заходящего солнца пейзаж выглядит фантастически. У находящегося здесь человека складывается впечатление, что он в составе космической экспедиции высадился на другую планету, покрытую неизвестными формами жизни.*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

5. *Карнегия гигантская (Carnegiea gigantea)
Карнегия гигантская (Сагуаро) ещё одно удивительное растение семейства Кактусовых. Самой удивительной особенностью этого кактуса являются его исполинские размеры. Высота отдельных растений составляет около 14 метров, а диаметр более 3 метров! При этом возраст отдельных кактусов достигает 150 лет.
*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
6. *Непентес (Nepenthes)
Большинство растений из этого рода можно без преувеличения назвать "хищниками", которые получают необходимые недостающие питательные вещества, "переваривая" пойманных насекомых. Растение имеет видоизменённые листья, которые по форме напоминают кувшинчики. Внутренняя поверхность кувшинчика выстлана клетками, выдяляющими нектар, который служит для привлечения насекомых, а также "клетками-волосками", делающими освобождение попавшего "в сети" насекомого невозможным. Поверхность "горлышка" кувшинчика очень скользкая, поэтому шансов у прогуливающегося по горлышку насекомого не соскользнуть вниз практически нет. Насекомое падает в воду (у отдельных видов в кувшинчике может содержаться до 2 литров воды) и тонет. Далее вырабатываются ферменты, которые полностью "переваривают" насекомое. Иногда в ловушке оказываются не только насекомые, но и даже мыши, крысы, птицы.*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
7. *Венерина мухоловка (Dionaea muscipula)
Венерина мухоловка - это ещё более удивительное "растение-убийца", которое предпринимает более активные действия по умерщвлению своей добычи. Видоизменённые листья-"челюсти" этого растения покушаются на жизнь не только насекомых, но и на жизнь улиток и даже лягушек.*


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
8. *Фикус Бенгальский (Ficus benghalensis)
На первый взгляд может показаться, что на фото выше изображён лес. На самом деле - это одно единственное дерево. Фикус Бенгальский образует мощные ветви для поддержки которых отрастают побеги, которые отпускаясь вниз до земли укореняются, образуя мощные колонны-стволы
*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

9. *Секвойя вечнозелёная (Sequoia sempervirens)
Секвоя вечнозелёная - это самое высокое дерево нашей планеты. Наши леса умеренного пояса - это трава по сравнению с лесом, состоящим из этих могучих исполинов. Высота многих деревье превышает 110 метров, а возраст более 3500 лет! Раньше в стволах секвой выдалбливали дома и даже прорубали тоннели сквозь которые проходили автомобильные дороги. В ветренную погоду многим посетителям леса великанов становится не по себе от шумного "скрежета" и раскачиваний могучих стволов секвой. Произрастает в Калифорнии.* 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] 

10. *Пуйя Раймонда (Puya raimondii)
Пуйя Раймонда семейства Бромелиевых произрастающее в Боливийских и Перуанских Андах имеет самое большое соцветие диаметром 2,5 метра и высотой около 12 метров, состоящее из приблизительно 10000 простых цветков. Очень жаль, что цветёт это удивительное растение только при достижении 150-летнего возраста, а затем погибает.*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

